# Floating stem plants?



## Erirku (Oct 5, 2004)

So I recently aquired some stem plants form aquabid.com. The plant is L. Aromatica (red). Which is quite lovely. Well it took 6 days upon reaching my door steps  . The condition of the plant was pretty fair, and I was afraid it would have been all melted, but not really. So on to the question. How long should I float this plant, before I stick it in the substrate? Some of the tops are melted off, so I only have the middle portion alive, and how long before I see side shoots? Is the plant going to die without the top portion? Thanks.


----------



## SCMurphy (Jan 28, 2004)

I float sections of stems all the time, you will get a bunch of side shoots that you can clip off and plant. I tell the guys in our club that get the rare stem plants to save me the part of the stem they trim off when planting. I float those and end up with more stem then they started with. [smilie=d:


----------



## pineapple (May 4, 2004)

I found/find this plant to be astonishingly hardy, as a result of inadvertant experiment.

I received some stems and dumped it in a holding tank which gets light now and then. After several months I remembered it and found it had started to grow out of the water into emersed form. I cut it up and planted it in another aquarium. Had an algae outbreak and treated with H2O2 and the plant got 'burned' somewhat. It came back growing as well as ever (in very soft water). Not many plants survive that sort of regime...

Andrew Cribb


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Float the stems until they have some new plants started at the internodes with roots growing down. They weigh the stems down with pebbles in a well lit location so that the roots can get into the substrate.


----------

